# Where should the PCS of STRIKEFORCE: MORITURI go next?



## megamania (May 23, 2004)

Where should the PCs of Strikeforce:Morituri visit next?


Faerun

Darksun

Ravenloft

Oathbound

Modern D20

Specific Plane

Scarred Lands

Kalamar

Caldonia (my own game world)

Other (enter where)


----------

